# Small Pot Belly Stove, What Size Of Pipe?



## Mulebrain (Dec 5, 2016)

I have this small wood/coal stove that I would like to hook up. What size for the oval to round? What size of stove pipe would be good for this? I think 8" would be over kill, and leaning towards 6" ??


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, that is looking like it would connect to 6" chimney.  I'm wondering if you could ovalize the crimped end of a 6" round stove pipe to fit.


----------



## FanMan (Dec 13, 2016)

Measure the circumference of the opening and divide by pi (3.14).  Most likely it'll be 6 inches or a touch less.  The old woodstove in my cabin uses an 8" pipe squished to an oval shape.


----------

